# another cool gig



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Starting this job the day after Christmas, was only able to take a few pics due to overload of pics on my phone. There is a total of 8 rooms and they are pretty much in the same condition as you see here. Electric company won't connect the service until i obtain an electric inspection, meaning we will be working in the cold until that is completed. we are going to rehab the complete house.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

yuck!
I mean...FUN


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Joewho said:


>


Whats that about my brother?


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

That'll keep ya busy for awhile:thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

DelW said:


> That'll keep ya busy for awhile:thumbup:


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Whats that about my brother?


 
That's my intial reaction to that kind of job. Done plenty. More construction than painting.

Did one once taking out all the plaster, including ceiling. Saved the period trim and refinished along with hanging drywall, etc, etc. Very dirty.

Anyway, nothing against you.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Joewho said:


> That's my intial reaction to that kind of job. Done plenty. More construction than painting.
> 
> Did one once taking out all the plaster, including ceiling. Saved the period trim and refinished along with hanging drywall, etc, etc. Very dirty.
> 
> Anyway, nothing against you.


I should have known better because thats my reaction 2 weeks into it......lol. Its coming along good though, still lots of work to do.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Looks like a great job!

Can't wait to see the after pics...

Won't you use propane bombs in there to keep warm?


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> I should have known better because thats my reaction 2 weeks into it......lol. Its coming along good though, still lots of work to do.


It's the kind of work I respect in other painters. There's absolutley nothing to equal hands on experience. There is so much to learn on this type of job, and apply to work in the future.

I learned by doing the work and having the owner, who's an antique's expert, looking over my shoulder. He's the bastard who had me hand scraping his queen ann before I knew anything. Great friend and a great person to know. I'd really like to take over his refinishing shop, just feel that I'll never have an eye for matching stains though. No, really, I have astigmatisms. And I'm a little goofy at times. What do you expect from a lifetime of sniffing paint?


----------

